# wanted 20'' white s-2 rear rim



## nick tures (Aug 17, 2021)

in decent shape to match the condition of bike


----------



## nick tures (Aug 25, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Sep 9, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Sep 20, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Sep 30, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 14, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 23, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 31, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Nov 8, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Nov 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Nov 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 19, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Dec 27, 2021)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jan 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jan 16, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Feb 16, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 5, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Mar 24, 2022)

bump


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 24, 2022)

Could you use a s-2 rim that had been part of a front wheel ?


----------



## nick tures (Mar 24, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Could you use a s-2 rim that had been part of a front wheel ?



possbily can you send pictures or pm me ?


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 24, 2022)

I just sold it.

It was a rim ....not a wheel


----------



## nick tures (Mar 25, 2022)

dang that would have worked thanks though !


----------



## nick tures (Apr 12, 2022)

bump


----------



## Jcv56 (Apr 12, 2022)

nick tures said:


> in decent shape to match the condition of bike
> 
> View attachment 1464215



Got one if you’re still looking


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 13, 2022)

nick tures said:


> dang that would have worked thanks though !



Spokehole is full of it, he never had anything for sale. Still making his worthless  point about wheels and rims. Good luck Nick.


----------



## nick tures (Apr 13, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> Got one if you’re still looking



yes i am any pictures ?


----------



## nick tures (Apr 13, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Spokehole is full of it, he never had anything for sale. Still making his worthless  point about wheels and rims. Good luck Nick.



Thanks Paul !


----------



## Jcv56 (Apr 13, 2022)

I’ll take some when I get home brother


nick tures said:


> yes i am any pictures I’ll


----------



## nick tures (Apr 13, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> I’ll take some when I get home brother



thank you


----------



## nick tures (Apr 14, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> I’ll take some when I get home brother



?


----------



## Jcv56 (Apr 14, 2022)

nick tures said:


> ?


----------



## Jcv56 (Apr 14, 2022)

Jcv56 said:


> View attachment 1607010
> 
> View attachment 1607011



Found this one I got another I’ll dig it out and get some pics. I’ll work out a deal on this one has some paint over the original white


----------



## nick tures (Apr 14, 2022)

that sounds good i would probably buy both, let me know when you dig up the other


----------



## nick tures (May 16, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (May 31, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jun 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jun 15, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jul 1, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jul 13, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Jul 31, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Aug 23, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Sep 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 3, 2022)

bump


----------



## nick tures (Oct 27, 2022)

bump


----------



## Gordon (Oct 28, 2022)

I have this set from a 1953 Spitfire, but they maybe too rusty for what you want.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 28, 2022)

Gordon said:


> I have this set from a 1953 Spitfire, but they maybe too rusty for what you want.
> View attachment 1721093
> 
> View attachment 1721094



pm sent


----------

